# July Winners



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jester and Houdini!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jester the Molester, and good old Hootie. Beautiful photos!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you both. They are terrific pictures!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats!! those are both awesome pictures... both really cute boys


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

VERY CUTE!!!

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Jester says "Thanks for voting for me!" How cool! :

Love the picture of Houdini and his big ball too...Congrats!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Very deserving winners!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to both....great pics!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

great pictures, congrats :dblthumb2


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures. Congrats to the winners - you guys caught the true spirit of both of them!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations to both winners. Great shots


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to the both of you. 2 fantastic pics !!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Jester....on winning .... Hootie Thanks all who voted for him.........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to both. There were really great pictures again this month.

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Both are just GREAT pictures!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I adore Hootie. What a beautiful red boy!!! He will always be in my heart Mary 

The photo with Jester is so cool. Great shot!!!

I would say we have 2 gorgeous and unique winners  Three cheers!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations to you both. Awesome pictures!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations Jester and Houdini,
great pictures, both are awesome!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Congrats to both Jester and Hootie, two of my favorite canines. Great shots by the way. Love Jester and love the Hoots. Can never go wrong picking either of those boys. Congrats Mary and Cindy as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to both the winners  Both photos are very cute.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

fantastic pictures!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great pics, well deserving winners! congrats!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't think I could have made better choices. Congrats to both.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic images - both of them!!! Great idea with the Golden looking through the wing mrror and the second Golden shows great character.


----------

